

How small companies can compete with Amazon - clairemitchell
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6799904-how-small-companies-can-compete-with-amazon

======
spiredigital
If you try to compete against on Amazon on price - or really ANY company on
price - you'll get crushed. Without a unique selling proposition, you're going
to have a hard time differentiating yourself in the marketplace.

